# flake out



## Siu

How can you say "flake out" on spanish, as in women usually flake out when it's the day for the date.


----------



## Eddie

Hi, Siu!

Just to get you started; and I'm sure you'll get many helpful responses.

_ponerse loca, ponerse chalada_
_volverse loca, volverse chalada_







 Ed


----------



## Siu

Hey, thanx for the reply, I think I didn't explain myself well. When I say "flake out" is that you call her the day of the date and the "flake out", that is, they say: "sorry, I'm busy" or "sorry, I have to go see my mom", any type of excuse to "flake out". Anybody I'll appreciate it.


----------



## araceli

Buenas noches:
Aparte de lo que dijo Eddie, parece que tiene varios significados más, aquí está el resultado de buscar en tres diccionarios, pero no traduje todo.

flake out 

phrasal verb INFORMAL 

to suddenly fall asleep or feel weak because you are extremely tired:

- I got home and flaked out on the sofa.

flake out - definition from wn
  flake out
      v : change from a waking to a sleeping state; "he always falls
          asleep during lectures" [syn: fall asleep, dope off,
          drift off, nod off, drop off, doze off, drowse off
          ] [ant: wake up]

flake out > verb, body
Meaning	Change from a waking to a sleeping state.	
Pattern	Somebody ----s	
Synonyms	fall asleep, dope off, drift off, nod off, drop off, doze off, drowse off	
Narrower	zonk out	
Contrary	wake up, awake, arouse, awaken, wake, come alive, waken

Significa estar cansada, exhausta, somnolienta,etc., como yo en este momento... 

Espero sirva, saludos.


----------



## Siu

Gracias por las contestaciones, sin embargo estaba buscando algo más educado y diplomático de decir "se rajó a la hora de tener la cita"


----------



## lizy

Siu said:
			
		

> Gracias por las contestaciones, sin embargo estaba buscando algo más educado y diplomático de decir "se rajó a la hora de tener la cita"


 
Si quieres decir algo menos coloquial que lo que han propuesto en otros mensajes, quizás deberías decantarte por "echarse atrás". ¿Es algo así lo que buscas?


----------



## lauranazario

Siu said:
			
		

> Gracias por las contestaciones, sin embargo estaba buscando algo más educado y diplomático de decir "se rajó a la hora de tener la cita"



Qué particular... tú dices que la chica "flaked out", cuando en Estados Unidos es sumamente referirse a eso como "bailed out".. y en ciertos casos "chickened out". _Mary used her headache as a way to bail out of her date / Mary chickened out and didn't want to go ahead with the date_.

Si lo que estás buscando es una forma "diplomática", puedes decir que ella *cambió de parecer* a último momento.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## sendai

> When I say "flake out" is that you call her the day of the date and the "flake out", that is, they say: "sorry, I'm busy" or "sorry, I have to go see my mom", any type of excuse to "flake out".


No conozco para nada este uso de "flake out".



> Gracias por las contestaciones, sin embargo estaba buscando algo más educado y diplomático de decir "se rajó a la hora de tener la cita"


En este caso, puedes decir "backed out" o "chickened out". Lo de "chickened out" da a entender que se rajó por miedo. "Backed out" es más neutral.


----------



## Piano_boy_chile

Aquí en Chile decimos "correrse".

"La llamé para invitarla, pero ella se corrió" - "I called her to date her out, but she flaked out".

But I don't think that's much usual for you because it's a very informal and Chilean expression.
Maybe a more formal expression is simply "ella dio excusas para no salir conmigo/contigo".


----------



## Piano_boy_chile

Hey! I forgot. Now that the word "flake" was brought out, I've wondered for a long time what does it mean, to "take somebody to a flake of one's life". So that I clear up the picture, it's from a song and this is the phrase:

"You treated my woman
to a flake of your life
And when she came back
she was nobody's wife"

Hope you can help me. Thanks.


----------



## Snowflake

Piano_boy_chile said:
			
		

> Aquí en Chile decimos "correrse".
> 
> "La llamé para invitarla, pero ella se corrió" - "I called her to date her out, but she flaked out".
> 
> But I don't think that's much usual for you because it's a very informal and Chilean expression.
> Maybe a more formal expression is simply "ella dio excusas para no salir conmigo/contigo".


 
Que no se te ocurra decir eso si algún día visitas España  .

[CODE] Now that the word "flake" was brought out [/CODE] 

Si no es molestia, me gustaría preguntarte porque has utilizado esta construcción, y en particular sobre bring out. Que significado querías darle?


----------



## Lakeview

Piano_boy_chile said:
			
		

> Hey! I forgot. Now that the word "flake" was brought out, I've wondered for a long time what does it mean, to "take somebody to a flake of one's life". So that I clear up the picture, it's from a song and this is the phrase:
> 
> "You treated my woman
> to a flake of your life
> And when she came back
> she was nobody's wife"
> 
> Hope you can help me. Thanks.



It's from a Leonard Cohen song, so what he meant is anyone's guess  .

What I think it means is something along the lines of "you briefly let her into your life".  I've never actually heard it used by anyone else.


----------



## funnydeal

I think that "cambio de parecer"  is very polite and neutral.

What about  "se arrepintió" ?

I hope it helps


----------



## Piano_boy_chile

SnowFLAKE:

Nunca usaré la palabra "correrse" en España, a menos que explique bien el significado que tiene para mí, que por lo demás, la palabra puede significar muchas cosas en Chile, y una de esas creo que es la misma que se le da en España...así que entendí tu mensaje perfectamente... 
CUando dije "brought out", me quería referir a algo cuya verdadera expresión si no me equivoco es "brought up", queriendo decir, "ya que lo mencionaron/ahora se habla de eso/alguien puso el tema en la mesa/etc".
Me pareció muy extraña la palabra flake usada en esa canción de Cohen, porque la única significación que yo le conocía a esa palabra era "copo" u "hojuela".

Lakeview:

Thank you, you were of great help. I didn't know that phrase didn't really mean something officially, but just a Cohen's thing. Actually I know the Famous Blue Raincoat because of Tori Amos' cover of it.
And I really think it means what you think and tell me it means, because that's how it makes sense, doesn't it?

Thanks.


----------



## cuchuflete

Siu said:
			
		

> How can you say "flake out" on spanish, as in women usually flake out when it's the day for the date.



The difficulty with translating this phrase correctly, is that it doesn't mean what you have said it means, in the original language.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## pinkpanter

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> The difficulty with translating this phrase correctly, is that it doesn't mean what you have said it means, in the original language.
> 
> saludos,
> Cuchu



Yes, but maybe someone told him/her that it meant so.
I have been quite  like this   lately since I watched "Mary Poppins". I was told that the thing she sings in English was "supercaliflowercheeseandeggsaremoreatrocious" and it was not that...  

Have a great afternoon Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Yes, but maybe someone told him/her that it meant so.
> I have been quite  like this  lately since I watched "Mary Poppins". I was told that the thing she sings in English was "supercaliflowercheeseandeggsaremoreatrocious" and it was not that...
> 
> Have a great afternoon Cuchu



Pero Panterita, ¿Qué te voy a decir?

Es "supercoliflowercheeseandeggsarehallitosis".

My real concern is that we all start trying so hard to be the first one to provide a translation, without stopping to realize that what we are doing is useless.

The same thing happened in another threat with a quote from Oscar Wilde, which had been twisted into something meaningless!

It would be like asking for a translation of 'ät upp tomaterna' as an automotive term.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## pinkpanter

You're right Cuchu


----------



## Faith

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Es "supercoliflowercheeseandeggsarehallitosis".


 
¡¡¡¡Anda!!!! ¡¡¡No tenía ni idea!!! ¡¡¡Qué gracia!!!
Siempre había pensado que "supercalifragilisticoespialidoso" sería la adaptación "españolizada" de lo que dijeran en inglés (o sea fonéticamente) porque como no tiene sentido en español....
Ya he aprendido algo nuevo hoy jejje


----------



## Raelichu

Siu said:
			
		

> How can you say "flake out" on _in _spanish, as in women usually flake out when it's the day for the date.


 
Hi, siu...

After reading all the answers you got (by the way, I didn't know that Mary Poppins thing either!), let me provide you with an euphemism which is very common in Spanish:

"Le surgió algo". It's as valid as "cambió de parecer" or "se arrepintió", but frees her from the responsibility of standing you off.


----------



## cubaMania

Faith y Raelichu, espero que sepan que eso de "supercoliflower......." es un chiste entre pinkpanter y chuchuflete.

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious -- y no tiene sentido tampoco en inglés


----------



## pinkpanter

Si chicos!

No os lo aprendais ni como lo escribió Cuchu ni como lo escribí yo sino como lo escribió CubaMania. 

Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Si chicos!
> 
> No os lo aprendais ni como lo escribió Cuchu ni como lo escribí yo sino como lo escribió CubaMania.
> 
> Saludos


De acuerdo con la Pantera...lo que escribí era una invención tonta.
Ya Panterita, tienes ganas de salir esta noche, o ¿te surgió algo?

abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## Yhair

Quien puede decirme el significado de  "Boot scooting boogie"
I heard that in a country song  Think I kind of understand  but  I couldn't be able to translate it


----------



## te gato

Hello All;

I think I looked in every Slang Dictionary there was..nothing listed for "flake-out"
other than to be "exhausted"
For 'flake' I did find that in slang it means-"cocaine" 
Not that this is going to help any..I agree that you can't translate something when the meaning is not correct..but that is just me.. 

te gato


----------



## Raelichu

te gato said:
			
		

> Not that this is going to help any..I agree that you can't translate something when the meaning is not correct..but that is just me..
> 
> te gato


I agree with you, te gato, but it's also true that the truth is not always in books. Maybe your slang dictionary needs to be updated, or maybe the use of "flake out" in the sense of "surgirle algo" (or any other variation) is so located in a determined place that your dictionary does not reflect it...

Besides, Cuchu and Pantera... ya os vale, joé!


----------



## te gato

Raelichu said:
			
		

> I agree with you, te gato, but it's also true that the truth is not always in books. Maybe your slang dictionary needs to be updated, or maybe the use of "flake out" in the sense of "surgirle algo" (or any other variation) is so located in a determined place that your dictionary does not reflect it...
> 
> Besides, Cuchu and Pantera... ya os vale, joé!


Raelichu;
I concur..I was just thinking out loud..that maybe it was listed in any of the numerous online slang dictionaries..due to the fact that with the context provided..the words 'flake out' did not go with the meaning that I have always known them to have....So I was doing a 'benefit of the doubt'..
I don't think that I really wish to go online and change all the slang dictionaries.. it would take to long 

te gato


----------



## commonphilosopher

Hold on! There is one word that perfectly translates to "to flake out." And that word is fayutear, and someone who flakes out is a "fayuto." I use this with my Chilean boyfriend, and because it's not in any dictionaries I'm hoping that it actually exists and that people would understand you. It's definitely part of the lexicon at my house. Good word.


----------



## Raelichu

commonphilosopher said:
			
		

> Hold on! There is one word that perfectly translates to "to flake out." And that word is fayutear, and someone who flakes out is a "fayuto." I use this with my Chilean boyfriend, and because it's not in any dictionaries I'm hoping that it actually exists and that people would understand you. It's definitely part of the lexicon at my house. Good word.


 
Sorry to tell you, commonphilosopher, that I couldn't find neither "fayutear" nor "fayuto" in the DRAE, and therefore we could say that it oficially doesn't exist...


----------



## commonphilosopher

Yes, I acknowledged that it officially doesn't exist. Neither do many many words that people use all the time that haven't found their way into a dictionary for whatever reason. I rescind what I earlier said about it perhaps not existing, because my boyfriend does not take the habit of making up words, and in this case, he's getting this word from an environment where people exchange the words fayuto and fayutear with mutual understanding. Thanks.


----------



## Like an Angel

You didn't find it _fayuto_ in the DRAE becuase it is _falluto_, anyhow I don't know if _falluto_ means _flake out_, but what I know for sure -just in case it is indeed the translation- it is not *polite* at all, it's slang.-

Here is DRAE's definition:

*Fallutear*:
*1.* tr. coloq._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ *traicionar* (ǁ fallar a alguien).

*Falluto*:
*1.* adj. coloq. Arg. y Ur. Dicho de una persona: Traidora, desleal, hipócrita.-
*2.* adj. coloq._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Dicho de un instrumento o de una herramienta: Que *falla* (ǁ pierde su resistencia).

Cheerio!


----------



## commonphilosopher

Él que falla! Wow... that makes a lot of sense. I had never seen it written before.

You're right, it is a very strong, impolite word. So, when trying to translate for someone who is flaking out on a first date, it's not appropriate, because there's not any strong loyalty to be breaking. Then again, defining the word with traicionar makes it seem a lot more intense than I think it actually is. I think it's a synonym to "flake out" when speaking about a good friend with a certain level of loyalty.

"¿No viene? Te he dicho mil veces que es una falluta." Saying traidora here instead would make the sentence much more intense.


----------



## Raelichu

Claro!! Cuando vi que commonphilosopher había escrito "fayuto" con "y" no caí en la cuenta de que en realidad tiene la misma raíz que "fallar"... así sí que tiene sentido...


----------



## atom

In British English, to flake out (= to crash  out) generally means to succumb to fatigue.  

Maybe you are thinking of "to freak out" which means to let loose emotionally,
in England at least, which doesn't happen very often, admittedly...


----------



## Conchita

Hola a todos,

Yo diria algo como "siempre quedas mal"

que tenga un lindo dia... aqui esta a punto de llover... estoy cerca de San Francisco, California.

Conchita


----------



## me1

Faith said:
			
		

> ¡¡¡¡Anda!!!! ¡¡¡No tenía ni idea!!! ¡¡¡Qué gracia!!!
> Siempre había pensado que "supercalifragilisticoespialidoso" sería la adaptación "españolizada" de lo que dijeran en inglés (o sea fonéticamente) porque como no tiene sentido en español....
> Ya he aprendido algo nuevo hoy jejje



the english for the mary poppins thing IS "supercalifragilisticexpialidocious" but there is a joke that has a similar version to yours as it's punchline


----------



## seriouslydog

Okay, flake out has a few different meanings. One of which I just learned (I didn't know that in British English it meant to get tired). In American English it means to "get weird." We also use the adjectival form and say, "Wow, she's kind of flakey." It means to be somewhat odd, perhaps a bit flighty.

So if someone flakes out (at least on my side of the pond) it means that they're getting weird. 

But in the sense that the original poster was looking for, I believe the phrasal verb that best works is BRUSH OFF.

"I asked Sara out."

"What did she say?"

"She brushed me off. Said that she had to work."

(remember some phrasal verbs can be separated, others cannot)

quizas en espanol "brush off" sea algo como "dar el avion"?

"Que te dijo ella?"

"Me dio el avion. Que tenia que trabajar."

seriously,

dog


----------



## Raelichu

Dar el avion???

Never heard it!!! At least, not in Spain! We normally say "dar calabazas" (in your example, it would be "me dio calabazas").


----------



## alpha-male

En Peru, flake out on someone lo diriamos como "plantar a alguien". Como me ha pasado tantas veces que tenia una cita y la chica nunca aparecio  y me quedaba esperando por un buen rato. Bueno pero esa es la idea. 
Espero que te ayude este concepto.


----------



## Piano_boy_chile

alpha-male said:


> En Peru, flake out on someone lo diriamos como "plantar a alguien". Como me ha pasado tantas veces que tenia una cita y la chica nunca aparecio  y me quedaba esperando por un buen rato. Bueno pero esa es la idea.
> Espero que te ayude este concepto.


 
De seguro sirven tus respuestas alpha male, a pesar de que este "thread" partió en diciembre del 2004, jajaja!...y qué pasa con estos machos alfa de hoy en día, que las nenas los dejan plantados! jaja.

Suerte a todos para este año.


----------



## Capitan Ed

En caso de que alguien busque por esta frace en el futuro. En mi tierra decimos... "Flake out" como "me quedo mal".


----------



## dinis.dinis

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to let it be known that Siu's interpretation of the phrase, 
*"TO FLAKE OUT ON SOMEONE"*, 
is actually very much used here in Southern California in the sense of 
"to give someone your word and then not to carry through on it".

Consider the following context:
"Patty said she would meet us here at 12:00 noon --- on the dot!
But she *flaked out* on us as usual. Damn, that girl is such a complete *flake*!" 

For us if something is *"flaky"* it *cannot *be expected to "hold up", "to remain solid" and that meaning has been transfered in the local slang to people who tend not to keep their word .

Best Regards to All,
Dinis


----------



## Piano_boy_chile

dinis.dinis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to let it be known that Siu's interpretation of the phrase,
> *"TO FLAKE OUT ON SOMEONE"*,
> is actually very much used here in Southern California in the sense of
> "to give someone your word and then not to carry through on it".
> 
> Consider the following context:
> "Patty said she would meet us here at 12:00 noon --- on the dot!
> But she *flaked out* on us as usual. Damn, that girl is such a complete *flake*!"
> 
> For us if something is *"flaky"* it *cannot *be expected to "hold up", "to remain solid" and that meaning has been transfered in the local slang to people who tend not to keep their word .
> 
> This is old, but thank you anyway, Dinis.
> 
> Best Regards to All,
> Dinis


----------



## dinis.dinis

Dear Piano,

Allow me to differ with your impression that this idiom is "old"
not just because of the tens of thousands of examples of its current use which can be easily accessed through *Google* but, rather, because it has appeared in a great number of recent contexts which range from an article dated *September 17, 2008* in the on-line_ *Urban Dictionary*_:



> *1.* *Flake out* Verb: To cancel previously agreed upon plans last minute, or simply not show up
> 
> Noun: the act of flaking out
> -so remember that hot girl with half her tits showing from the bar, I was going to have dinner with her last night but the bitch flaked out.
> 
> -hot girls are flake outs as a general rule, it's supply and demand man.
> get this def on a mug
> 
> flake flakey flaker flaked dependable
> by s. mooth criminal *Sep 17, 2008* share this


 
to the lyrics from the *2002* song, *"Don't Flake Out On Me"* by the British Rock, band, *Hefner*,:

"Don't *flake out* on me, Oh you promised you'd write before Easter,
And now you damn well know that it's Autumn, and I missed you through those summer months."

and finally to a *November, 2005* article published in the prestigious 
*Washington Post*:

*"Bad Breeds of Bosses"* 

By Mary Ellen Slayter
Washington Post Staff Writer 
*Sunday, November 27, 2005*  

"Do you work for a Wannabe, Suppressor, Pretender, Confounder, Dumbfounder, Propagator, Player, Bully, Manipulator, Cult Maker, Pilferer, Saboteur, or a Combination Type? 

Bad bosses are a fact of working life. No matter what career you choose, chances are you're going to have to deal with people who steal your ideas, criticize your work constantly, and *flake out* just when you need them most." 

Believe me when I insist that this idiom is still *VERY MUCH ALIVE* *here on the* 
*West Coast* and, evidently, elsewhere!

Best Regards, 
Dinis


----------



## cubaMania

> Allow me to differ with your impression that this idiom is "old"


I believe you minsunderstand, dinis,dinis.  Piano boy chile is being polite in thanking you for the response although the thread is old (started in 2005 and most recently updated in April 2008.)


----------

